# This is my safety pin.



## squatting dog (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 30, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 147046


What is it?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 30, 2021)

A rivet?


----------



## jujube (Jan 30, 2021)

it looks like something they put a broken hip back together with.


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 30, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> What is it?


A firing pin for a certain scary black rifle.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 30, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> A firing pin for a certain scary black rifle.


Eek! Put it back where it came from!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 30, 2021)

What @HoneyNut said.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> A firing pin for a certain scary black rifle.


I had convinced myself it was a rivet.


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 31, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I had convinced myself it was a rivet.


That's ok. Most people assume it's some kind of fuel Injection timing pin.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> That's ok. Most people assume it's some kind of fuel Injection timing pin.
> 
> View attachment 147202


All I can say is, you wouldn't want me being the mechanic working on your engine! LOL!

I'd have firing pins and whatever else I could find in my toolbox in your motor. ROFL!


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 31, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> All I can say is, you wouldn't want me being the mechanic working on your engine! LOL!
> 
> I'd have firing pins and whatever else I could find in my toolbox in your motor. ROFL!


Here's how to know a real mechanic.     and by the way, I have done this, and I'm sure others on here have also.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Here's how to know a real mechanic.     and by the way, I have done this, and I'm sure others on here have also.
> 
> View attachment 147204


I'm sorry, Squatting Dog, but you're going to have to bring me up to speed on this one.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 31, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> ere's how to know a real mechanic.   and by the way, I have done this, and I'm sure others on here have also.


Yup

And a couple of those are universal

Engine compartments, and anywhere in the under carriage, are so jammed these days


----------



## old medic (Jan 31, 2021)

Love adding a couple wobble tips to reach up over the transmission tunnel


----------



## tomfaria (Jan 31, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> A firing pin for a certain scary black rifle.


M16


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 31, 2021)

My Safety Pins look like this


My Nappy/Diaper Pins looked like this with a cap over the pointy end


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 31, 2021)

tomfaria said:


> M16


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> My Safety Pins look like this
> 
> View attachment 147245
> My Nappy/Diaper Pins looked like this with a cap over the pointy end
> ...


Mechanics had their pins and oil, and as mothers we had our pins and oil, Peram! LOL!


----------



## Happy Joe (Mar 8, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Here's how to know a real mechanic.     and by the way, I have done this, and I'm sure others on here have also.
> 
> View attachment 147204


After doing that I bought a Looong extension (and some flex extensions).
...the only way to get to the upper bell housing bolts was over the transmission...

Enjoy!


----------



## WillieAnderson1937 (Mar 8, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Mechanics had their pins and oil, and as mothers we had our pins and oil, Peram! LOL!


I had those pins too! I was a tailor for 47 years!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 8, 2021)

WillieAnderson1937 said:


> I had those pins too! I was a tailor for 47 years!


I still use my kids old diaper pins for certain things, Willie.

Larger and sturdier (and safer) than ordinary safety pins.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 8, 2021)

Never pulled the trigger on anything until Uncle Scam handed me that rifle and haven't touched one since. I do not own a fire arm . . . because I'll use it and that's just a too easy road to ruin.


----------

